# Resizing partitions



## bpappan (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

Is there any way I can increase the size of my partition (/usr to be particular) by using space from another partition (say /home)? I cannot add another physical harddisk to the existing system. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2011)

Not unless you backup everything and re-partition (thus losing the data that's on those partitions).


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 16, 2011)

gpart() have resize option since 8-stable and 8.2 release. Not sure how it work, you probably may lose data if you'll try to reduce an existing partition's size. That's why I use ZFS: I don't have to worry about filesystems size within the pool


----------



## Pushrod (Mar 16, 2011)

It's why I just don't partition at all.


----------

